# HELP! Litter training and agitation Problems, 6 week old kitten.



## kimmie27 (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi there,

We have recently got 2 6-week old kittens (a bit too young, i know). We are having problems with the litter training. The little boy has been excellent so far, a couple of minor accidents but 90% in the litter tray, and has made a marked improvement since we got them home. He has settled in fine and we couldnt ask for more!

His sister however does not seem to get what the litter tray is there for! We have tried putting her in it after meals, showing her how to scratch. We bought the exact same litter as the one she has been brought up on. We have bought her a new litter tray for just her to use. I have not got cross with her when she has had an accident, just lifted her up and put her in the tray. Tonight she went to squat on the floor so i put her in the tray a few times, everytime she just ran to a different part of the room and went to squat again. she has also yet to poo. She did a small one on her first night (monday 25th) but since then nothing, her eating and drinking are absolutely fine, if anything she is eating more. Also today she was a lot more agitated than usual, she was trying to suckle us and was mewing a lot.

I'm really not sure what else to try. Any suggestions would be muchly appreciated!

Thank you

Kim


----------



## CandyApocalypse (Feb 8, 2011)

We recently got a kitten who we have since worked out was probably a lot younger than we were told. We couldn't tell at the time as she is siamese and they are smaller. Anyway, she had real issues with the litter, we found through experiementation that she didn't like the brand we were using. To be fair, our older cat Dante was the one who taught her as she watched him using it and kind of figured it out. Although, she has only properly started using it independantly in the last few weeks (she's now around twelve weeks).

My advice would be, don't make her go too far for the litter at that age, try and keep it in the same room as she is, and keep putting her in it after food etc, or on a regular basis. She will get the hang of it, especially if she watches her brother, but she is a tiny baby and won't have been around her mum long enough to learn really.


----------



## kimmie27 (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for your advice!

We are keeping them in their own little room just now, with 2 litter trays so she doesnt have to go too far for it. Our worry is that she seems to avoid it at all costs. She doesn't ever go in of her own accord, just stands beside it, and the second we put her in she leaps out and runs away to the opposite side of the room from it. Do you know why that would be?


I think we shall try some new litter and see if that makes a difference for her. Hopefully soon, we are not too happy about giving her the run of the house until she has at least used the litter tray once!

Thanks

Kim


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Try using a finer litter something like kitten attract Cat Attract Litter :: Cats & Kittens :: R & L Pet Products - Pet food, litter, hygiene, accessories & toys as it is supposed to attract the kitten to the litter tray. I would also strongly advise that you take both your kittens to the vet and get your vet to test your female for a possible UTI as kittens and cats tend to want to wee on soft things such as the carpet when they have a UTI. If the vet can find nothing wrong with her then I would keep putting her in the litter tray after she eats and drinks. I would also perhaps try a different tray so if you have a covered one try an uncovered one or the other way round. Also look at where the litter is, if its in a place where there is a lot of human traffic and is not a private place to go then they won't go in there. It may take a long time for her to work out what the litter tray is and this is one of the reasons that kittens should stay with their mothers until they are at least 12 weeks old to learn things like this from your their mother.


----------

